# Best way to store wilton sprinkles?



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I got good deals on Wilton sprinkle decorating sets for cookies or candy..now where is the best place to store them and how long can I expect them to keep? Thanks!


----------



## make them scream (Jul 2, 2009)

the best way to store thoughs is to wrap them in bubble wrap put them in a tote and stick them in my garage lol


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

In the belly.  Do they have an expiration date?


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

HAHA! MakeThemScream....you know you'll be eating homemade cookies soon anyway so storing probably won't be a problem after all. 

RedHallows...I didn't see an expiration date. I've eaten sprinkles before that were old and it took about 3 days to get that rancid taste out of my mouth...sure don't want to go thru that again...LOL!


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

If they haven't been opened, they should last until next year. I've used sprinkles that were several years old and opened. I keep mine in the back of the kitchen cabinet where it's not humid and not too hot or too cold.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

year before last I bought a container of multi halloween wilton sprinkles I just put it in the back of my kitchen cabinet (dark non moist area) and I have used them 2 years in a row with no problem. The only problem now is I am out again and I need to get more . They should definatly be good for you next year. I also have tubs of large sprinkles that I keep there of other brands and they last a couple of years usually also. (I believe in buying in bulk when possible. )


----------

